# Complete Canon EOS Software Disk 28.1 Download Available



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2013)

Apparently Canon has decided to make the complete Software disk 28.1A containing DPP, EOS Utility, and Picture Style Editor is available for download. The rest of the Canon software will have to be downloaded individually..

A Serial number is required, my 5D MK III serial number worked fine.

Great news for those with lost disks or installation issues. Many laptops do not have CD Rom drives, so this is a solution.

I wonder why it took them so long to realize this? At least, they finally did.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

About time. Of course, their 'updates' are all full installs anyway, so simply deleting a small file from the installer .pkg (Mac) or a quick Registry mod (Win) allowed any update to be installed de novo.


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Many laptops do not have CD Rom drives, so this is a solution.



CD drives on laptops is going the way of 8 track drives in cars ;D


----------



## J.R. (May 8, 2013)

Thanks For sharing 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## mcb (May 8, 2013)

Looks like the download is available from the support site for these models...

1D MkIII
1Ds Mk III
1D Mk IV
1D X

5D Mk II
5D Mk III

6D

7D

40D
50D
60D
60Da

1000D/Rebel XS/Kiss F
1100D/Rebel T3/Kiss X50

450D/Rebel XSi/Kiss X2 
500D/Rebel T1i/Kiss X3
550D/Rebel T2i/Kiss X4 
600D/Rebel T3i/Kiss X5
650D/Rebel T4i/Kiss X6i 
700D/Rebel T5i/Kiss X7i


----------

